# my daily moisturizers



## MakeupHouse (Jun 9, 2015)

I currently use Eucerin Intensive Repair to treat dry skin and it has been working well thus far. I'm going to give it another couple weeks to see if I need an upgrade or not. Have any of you used this before? And is it worth the investment?


----------



## krishyp23 (Jun 9, 2015)

I actually started using this one lotion that also works as a moisturizer. I randomly found this at CVS but it's called Lipo Lotion. I initially bought it for toning and lifting, but it works great as a moisturizer too. Also, it has this cool vibrating tip to apply on evenly.


----------



## MaggieU (Jun 10, 2015)

One of the best skin moisturizers I have used is just a simple and cheap coconut oil product. This is my routine: I use warm water (hot water damages your skin), I exfoliate using oatmeal (but don't exaggerate, once or twice a week should be enough, especially if you have sensitive skin), after all this I use this good organic coconut oil moisturizer (Viva Labs Organic Coconut Oil) as it makes my skin feel and smell great.


----------



## CassieLyons (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't heard of that product.  I use Ora's Amazing Herbal Citrus Grove Ultra Healing Body Butter to moisturize my skin and it works really well it's not greasy like other ones I have tried.


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just come across Ora on a NZ beauty forum do they sell globally? I personally am sticking to Monsia's day moisturizer with SPF15 & intense night repair cream. My skin feels smooth and most days I don't bother wearing make up.


----------

